

Graduate unemployment in the UK highest level for 17 years - junglefever
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/2010/nov/01/graduation-unemployment-and-employment-statistics

======
apl
Dead link?

~~~
junglefever
Working fine for me.

